# What is the BEST tool bag?



## elecapp79

I need a new bag and I was wondering what you guys are using. Like I said in another thread, I like the Veto Pro Pac but can't justify spending $200 on a tool bag. If you guys could show pictures or give links to a website, I would appreciate it.


----------



## BDB

elecapp79 said:


> I like the Veto Pro Pac but can't justify spending $200 on a tool bag.


Like anything worth getting, you get what you pay for. If the Veto Pro Pac is what you like and suits your needs then spend the money.


----------



## nick

*The best tool bag*

Well no sarcasm or irony in my answer , But i like the old 5 Gallon Drywall Mud Bucket myself i have a few one for each task or job we do . and i put the tool liners in side . Take care


----------



## MDShunk

I wear my bags, but about a year ago I setup a hand-carry bag for the odd times where that seems most beneficial. I consider myself something of a tool officianado, and I considered the Veto products. What I settled on was the Stanlay FatMax tool bag. They have like 50 models, and I've searched and searched online and I can't find the one I got. I'll post a picture one day. It's basically a Veto knockoff, for about 1/4th the price.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

i know there's a whole other thread for this kind of things but since i like my new bag so much...i thought i'd post these.


----------



## MDShunk

What do you use the speed square for? You frame the walls up as you wire them?


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

i get that a lot. Dude it was way too useful a tool when i was carpenter and it still comes in handy when i need to cut wiremold with a porta-ban which i have been doing a **** load of recently, and for laying out all kinds of other stuff. i believe in squareness.


----------



## CraneTech

:no:


Buddha In Babylon said:


> i get that a lot. Dude it was way too useful a tool when i was carpenter and it still comes in handy when i need to cut wiremold with a porta-ban which i have been doing a **** load of recently, and for laying out all kinds of other stuff. i believe in squareness.


I carry one in my bag also and get it too. I am too used to squaring all my cuts from my framing days to not square off when i cut uni-strut and festooning and such.


----------



## 1900

This is by far the best tool bag IMO.

There are others like it, but this is the best one to get because it has the most pockets.


----------



## 1900

Buddha In Babylon said:


> i know there's a whole other thread for this kind of things but since i like my new bag so much...i thought i'd post these.http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/67/l_77b72a1580ad4c7e864867c755a2483f.jpg[/MG][IMG]http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/89/l_812073db9b2d40a2a9d03b898b5ac324.jpg[/MG][/QUOTE]
> Jeeze! 3 levels, two hammers, two squares!
> 
> I keep the tools that I usually use in the bag in the post I made above. All the other tools I keep in a locked toolbox in the gangbox or in my truck. I couldn't imagine carrying around a lump hammer all the time!


----------



## electricalperson

i have that klein 12 pocket bucket that i got from home depot. i also have the 41 pocket lineman bucket from klein with the hook and rope handle

the 41 pocket is good but the pockets inside are pretty small and just will fit screwdrivers

theres so many different ways of carrying tools i like to keep mine organized but some people just throw them inside of a tool box and call it a day

i like to use canvas bags to hold different tools to store inside of my big canvas bag


----------



## 1900

electricalperson said:


> i have that klein 12 pocket bucket that i got from home depot.


 The one I pictures is the 17 pocket model, the extra pockets come in handy in organizing screwdrivers and such.


----------



## acmax

Buddha In Babylon said:


> i know there's a whole other thread for this kind of things but since i like my new bag so much...i thought i'd post these.


 Looks like your ready for anything,no flash lite:no:


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> What do you use the speed square for? You frame the walls up as you wire them?


 I used to always use a framing square to lay out panel cans and J-boxs.


----------



## MDShunk

william1978 said:


> I used to always use a framing square to lay out panel cans and J-boxs.


oooh... if you do that, you'll LOVE the Marksman. Watch the video in the link:

http://www.maxis-tools.com/product/marksman/


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> oooh... if you do that, you'll LOVE the Marksman. Watch the video in the link:
> 
> http://www.maxis-tools.com/product/marksman/


 Going to get one of those for sure. Thanks Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

I do all of my work with linesmans, a screwdriver and a razor knife, so a bag is unnecessary. I borrow the rest.


----------



## MDShunk

william1978 said:


> Going to get one of those for sure. Thanks Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

1900 said:


> This is by far the best tool bag IMO.
> 
> There are others like it, but this is the best one to get because it has the most pockets.


 I like this one also. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

1900 said:


> This is by far the best tool bag IMO.
> 
> There are others like it, but this is the best one to get because it has the most pockets.


 
I have one and think it's a nice bag for small jobs but it really doesn't have many pockets compared to many Klein bucket bags.


----------



## gilbequick

MDShunk said:


> oooh... if you do that, you'll LOVE the Marksman. Watch the video in the link:
> 
> http://www.maxis-tools.com/product/marksman/


I use a square to lay out panel knockouts as well. I've been eyeballing that Maxis Marksman for a long time....at least 6 months now. Maybe every other month I I'm ready to buy one but dont. I've never talked to anyone wo actually owned one. Is it as fast and easy as they show it to be? Is it worth it?


----------



## randomkiller

elecapp79 said:


> I need a new bag and I was wondering what you guys are using. Like I said in another thread, I like the Veto Pro Pac but can't justify spending $200 on a tool bag. If you guys could show pictures or give links to a website, I would appreciate it.


 
Shop it around, I have seen the XL at a place near me for less than $125.
And I learned after switching over to the LC that nothing beats a Veto.


----------



## TOOL_5150

1900 said:


> This is by far the best tool bag IMO.
> 
> There are others like it, but this is the best one to get because it has the most pockets.


I really wanted to like that bag, I actually bought it. It just wasnt big enough. So I use it for my not so commonly used tools.

Instead, I know ill catch flac for it, but I really like the commercial electric tool bag they sell at home depot. :whistling2:


Yep, its a good bag. The tools are worthless, but the bag is suiting my needs so far.

~Matt


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

that marksman is bad ass. i don't lay out a whole lot of new panels these days but maybe down the line ill invest in of those. They look pretty sweet. How much do they run typically? Anyone know?

By the way, acmax, i do have a flashlight. There's one red mag lite in that pic that is my backup and i carry that 20$ energizer 'hard case' job on my apron. It's pretty tough for a cheap LED. I dig it. My foreman wears like a 75 dollar LED that blinds you. I just can't bring myself to pay that for a flashlight. Anyhow....

Yeah you know, that Kline bag was actually my first choice when i went to buy a new bag...I said in my first post how much i love my new bag but didn't say why. That greenlee is friggin awesome. There's all kinds of pockets and slots and it's built a lot tougher than greenlees screwdrivers, that's for sure. The thing carrys all that crap of mine and somehow doesn't seem to be as heavy as my box was when i had it. All around man, i Love that bag. It's bad ass.:thumbup: paid 80 dollars for it though...little salty i guess...


----------



## gilbequick

Buddha In Babylon said:


> that marksman is bad ass. They look pretty sweet. How much do they run typically? Anyone know?
> 
> By the way, acmax, i do have a flashlight. There's one red mag lite in that pic that is my backup and i carry that 20$ energizer 'hard case' job on my apron. It's pretty tough for a cheap LED. I dig it. My foreman wears like a 75 dollar LED that blinds you. I just can't bring myself to pay that for a flashlight. Anyhow....


The Maxis Marksman runs right at $30. 

I've got a keychain sized flashlight that will blind you, and is very most likely brighter than your foreman's. It cost me $50, but is well worth it. I keep my keys on me all day (not many people don't) so I've always got a flashlight on hand that doesn't take up hardly any space at all. It's about the size of a Maglite Solitaire but realistically 20X brighter. I think the Solitare puts out around 6 lumens this one puts out 130 lumens on high. It's got a low setting and is rated around 10 lumens I think. Even on low it's twice as bright as a Solitaire. http://www.nitecore.com/products/ezaa/


----------



## 1900

Call me the party pooper, but I don't really care for that Marksmen. One came free with their rotary KO set so I got to use it.

Tell me this, what is the point of finding only the center of the KO? You need crosshairs to make a reliably spaced set of KOs, so why not make a device to help make the cross hairs? The Marksmen helps you find centers, which is fine for the pilot hole. But you still gotta measure out the crosshairs.


----------



## gilbequick

Well if you can find the center that fast the cross hairs are a breeze. That's where the square comes in.


----------



## 1900

gilbequick said:


> Well if you can find the center that fast the cross hairs are a breeze. That's where the square comes in.


Square?!?!? I ain't no carpenter :thumbup:

If I'm gonna do all the work twice, why not just do it the old fashion way from the start in one step?

Just my opinion from my time using it.


----------



## headrec

1900 said:


> This is by far the best tool bag IMO.
> 
> There are others like it, but this is the best one to get because it has the most pockets.


I had this bag but I sold it. I didn't like the size of it, and it constantly tipped over and spilled my tools. Became really annoying. This is what I use now. I can throw it down stairs and it still keeps all the tools where I want them.










:thumbup:


----------



## cbruce73401

I've had the greenlee bag pictured in one of the first posts for about 6 months now. Best bag I've ever owned. Plenty of room for everything


----------



## pjg

The bag I use is from Estex manufacturing, http://estexmfg.com/Oval-Tool-Bucket-WOS-IS-Pockets-Plus-Hard-Body-P307C108.aspx . Nice bag- holds all the tool I need. The model I have is similar to the one in the link but mine has a large pocket on the outside. I use the pocket for the LV gloves.


----------



## JohnJ0906

headrec said:


> :thumbup:


I have the same bag. Works well for me.

I think that the "best" tool bag for a person depends on a lot of individual factors, and what works well for me might not work for someone else.


----------



## ryan_r_simpson

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have the same bag. Works well for me.
> 
> I think that the "best" tool bag for a person depends on a lot of individual factors, and what works well for me might not work for someone else.


What kind is the one pictured. Thanks


----------



## Mike in Canada

gilbequick said:


> I use a square to lay out panel knockouts as well. I've been eyeballing that Maxis Marksman for a long time....at least 6 months now. Maybe every other month I I'm ready to buy one but dont. I've never talked to anyone wo actually owned one. Is it as fast and easy as they show it to be? Is it worth it?


 I've got one. The spacing action is very nice to have. It's surprising, though, how often you can't really use it the way you're 'supposed' to be able to.


----------



## Josue




----------



## joecool2

Josue said:


>


I love when threads get bumped and I could see my old usernames in action (1900 was me) :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

This is the tool bag or backpack that I carry now. I really like it you know when something is missing or not put up. http://www.acetoolonline.com/CLC-1132-Tool-Backpack-p/clc-1132.htm


----------



## The Green Hornet

CLC makes quality tool belts and service bags. Had both of mine forever.


----------



## william1978

The Green Hornet said:


> CLC makes quality tool belts and service bags. Had both of mine forever.


 I would have to agree I have over 60 pounds in mine and it shows no sign of fatigue.


----------



## Toto

*Occidental leather*

check out there bag called the doctor $400
or tool belts


----------



## jenfour6

elecapp79 said:


> I need a new bag and I was wondering what you guys are using. Like I said in another thread, I like the Veto Pro Pac but can't justify spending $200 on a tool bag. If you guys could show pictures or give links to a website, I would appreciate it.


That makes perfect sense, a couple hundred dollars for a tool bag doesn't.


----------



## michael3

I want a veto or two but I won't pay for them.


----------



## Sparky J

michael3 said:


> I want a veto or two but I won't pay for them.


Yeah your not missing much. I mean the zipper bags are the s, but the open totes are very heavy even unloaded. Veto's biggest problem is the pockets generally they are way undersized (zippered and un zippered) you don't notice it so much in the zipper bags as the zippered flaps keep the tools in. I sent the owner an email about it when I got the open tote, he really seemed intersted but never herd from him after that??
On the plus though they are built like tanks and have nice waterproof bottoms.


----------



## Miller6386

I picked up a CLC 1530 which I think is going to work GREAT for my "electrician" stuff... Meter, Breaker finder, conduit reamer, M12 hackzall, screwdrivers, nut drivers, wire labels, tape, tape measure, pens, flashlights, cutters, strippers, pliers,.....ETC.

I also grabbed a Husky total tech bag from HD. I put all of my "Heavy Work" tools in that. Sockets, wrenches, pipe wrenches, pry bars, hammers, socket wrenches, small cheater bar, channel locks, spanner wrenches, another set of screw drivers, M18 drill and impact, box of drill bits and accessories....

Both have much more room for expansion as it seems every week I am adding to each bag.


----------



## Soviet Hawk

https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/AGIPortalWeb/WebSource/ProductDisplay/globalProductDetailDisplay.do?item_code=KLN55418-19

Picked this up and loving it mainly because the zippers come with small holes meant for locks so my tools wont grow legs. :whistling2: It's roughly $200 I think but I used to work for a major oil company so I got it on discount for $80. If it lasts me long enough I would be willing to shell out the $200 to buy another one.


----------

